# JS Slideshow in CSS



## KukiW (24. April 2003)

hallo an alle css spezialisten,

lege eben eine HP ganz in css an, aber mit einer running
js slideshow, die im div container #imagecontent 
untergebracht ist. soweit funktionieren die css seiten auf
allen namhaften browsern, die slideshow läuft auf ie 6.0
tadellos. aber nicht im netscape, beonex und opera.
habe sie schon auf einer anderen wesite online laufen,
da funzt es auf allen browsern (aber im html style).
weiss jemand von euch, was ich da nicht bedacht habe?

hänge mal das script der slideshow an, das ns schon
mit berücksichtigt.
vielen dank für eure 'ezzes',

kuki


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. April 2003)

Hi,

was genau läuft nicht? Hats du die HTML Version noch wo rumliegen? Wenn ja -> Anhang, damit man mal einen Vergleich hat...

Und mach dir das leben nicht so schwer -> beonex <- wenns auf dem IE, NS4.x, NS6.0 und Opera läuft, dann sei mehr als zufrieden 


ciao


----------



## KukiW (24. April 2003)

hi cronos,

danke für deine antwort. der fall ist ja leider so:
im css layout läuft die slideshow NUR im IE 6.0 und crazy browser,
ansonsten NICHT.
auf einer anderen website habe ich dieses javascript auch schon
verwendet, da läufts schon online, ist aber eine reine html seite!

ich sende mal meine testseite (xhtml) mit, vielleicht fällt dir 
was auf ;-)
denke, es hängt damit zusammen, dass das javascript für die slideshow eine tabelle und div's anspricht, die show aber in einer css box
(div id="imagecontent") läuft (was sie im IE 6.0 auch funktioniert!, aber auch nur dort)

bastle schon seit tagen dran herum,
vielleicht sehe ich den wald vor lauter bäume nicht mehr ;-)

thanx a lot

kuki


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. April 2003)

Sorry,
habs mir jetzt über eine Stunde angeschaut und finde ehrlichgesagt keinen Fehler... bekommst aber auch nicht in allen Browsern zum laufen 

bye


----------



## KukiW (25. April 2003)

danke crono für deinen einsatz ;-)

dann werde ich auf eine simplere slideshow zurückgreifen
müssen, schade. ganz in ruhe läßt mich die sache trotzdem
nicht, weil die show eben auf den html seiten in table
eingebettet doch funktioniert, bei netscape 6 etc. in <div>
aber nicht. 
einstweilen vielen dank,
vielleicht muss ich mich nochmals melden ;-)
ciao

kuki


----------

